# Wood Stain - Second coat problem...



## zephed666 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello:

I have a question about wood stain. I am using minwax wood stain on my basement stairs. After the first coat dried it said that I could add a second coat to darken it up a bit more. After I applied the second coat I left it overnight. now it is still tacky in gunky in some places and I realized the directions said to wipe off the excess - which I did not. Is there anyway to remove the tacky stain or will it dry in time? I read to use mineral spirits/turpentine to remove some of it. Will this require any additional staining afterwards? I do not want to start a cycle of staining and removing...









Thanks for any help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I had to dig up a can of minwax and see if it really said that. I still don't believe they put that on the can about a second coat. You should never apply a second coat of any oil stain. The first coat is going to stain all it will and seal the wood in the process. A second coat won't really penetrate and tend to leave a residue on the surface which will cause adhesion problems with the finish. If the color isn't dark enough use a darker stain or if needed supplement the color with dye stains. 

Try to wash off the excess stain off with mineral spirits or turpentine first and see what happens. If it still feels tacky use lacquer thinner. The residue left on the surface has to come off. It won't adhere to the wood well enough to stay there. Then when you put a finish over the top in the weeks or months later the finish will start to peal off. If the color isn't dark enough and you can't find dye stains that will work for you, you can put a thin coat of a gel stain over what you have to supplement the color. The binder in gel stain will adhere and stay there.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

It's actually quite common to do a second application of stain, even Minwax. The key factor is wiping off all the excess with each application. A second application will get some spots you missed or didn't completely take the stain. It enhances the initial application, so to speak, but will not darken the color significantly. 

You will have to give the piece a good wet wash with mineral spirits/paint thinner. Minwax is a wood finish, not just a stain. It contains some resin which acts as a mild sealer. You may have to use a synthetic pad, with the grain, to help remove the build up from not wiping. You started with Minwax so don't change horses in the middle of the river. Always do a practice finish before committing to the project. 

If the work washes off well, you should be OK with a fresh application of the stain, just don't wait, wipe it all off immediately after applying. Allow to dry, use a fan, do not put it in the sun.


----------

